# Gopro "spear" mount ?



## horia.ancas (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi guys,
I just had this idea about mounting the gopro on some kind of arrow / spear in order to toss it around, but still remain stable mid flight so you don't get dizzy when you watch the footage.
I see arrows fly somewhat stable and without too much spin, so perhaps if I add some large fins to the pole, I will get the same stability.




I just think it would be nice to toss the gopro after the guy that jumps on a kicker. It would bring a whole new point of view.
What do you guys thing, has this been done before ? Do you have any ideeas of how to make it work ?

Thanks


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

don't think it will work. How would you keep the proper orientation and who knows where the lens would be pointing during the toss


----------



## horia.ancas (Sep 30, 2011)

I don't think orientation is that important as long as there is minimal rotation so you can see the boarder in air.


----------



## oldmate (Oct 24, 2011)

No, this wont work.

What you should do is build an RC helicopter, mount a gopro, and get it to follow your mate.


----------



## horia.ancas (Sep 30, 2011)

That sound expensive


----------



## oldmate (Oct 24, 2011)

Found this one on eBay

Parrot AR. Drone RC Helicopters camera remote control iPhone/iPod/iPad/Android | eBay

That's the most expensive one i could see. U can get a helicopter for way under $100, but I dunno if it has enough power to lift a gopro


----------



## Frozen (Apr 21, 2012)

Yes. Put a camera on a spear and hurl it at your friend. Bonus if you carry a shield like Shaka Zulu while you do it.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

I tried a similar approach but i taped the gopro to a feral cat and threw it at people hitting a kicker, it didnt work out too well. I think you are on the right track with the spear mount, please build it. The world needs it. Another option is the RPG mount but the king of all gopro mounts is surely the seagull mount.


----------



## horia.ancas (Sep 30, 2011)

ETM your words of wisdom enlighten me. As a matter of fact, I just thought about a revolutionary gopro boomerang mount. Think about it, you send it out to get the video and it ALWAYS COMES BACK !!
....
Profit !


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

The aboriginals have already patented that idea bro.


----------



## turbospartan (Oct 27, 2010)

What you need is a trained SeaGull: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RArofHji8CU


----------

